
More user passwords dumped, this time from alleged Billabong.com hack - narad
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/user-passwords-dumped-in-alleged-billabong-com-hack/
======
quink
They're officially "down for maintenance" now:

<http://www.billabong.com/maintenance.htm>

